# ABC NEWS HAS/HAD ALL THE INFO ON JEFFERY EPSTEIN IN 2016 !!! SOMEONE AT THE TOP OF ABC KILLED IT !!



## nononono (Nov 5, 2019)

*Here's the link below :*









						O'Keefe Bombshell: ABC Host Says Network Spiked Epstein Story in 2016
					

Three years ago, during the 2016 presidential election, ABC spiked an expose into convicted pedophile Jeffrey Epstein and his network of connections to powerful men, including Bill Clinton. That’s the bombshell scoop by investigative journalist James O’Keefe. In a hot mic video leaked to...




					www.newsbusters.org
				




*WATCH THE VIDEO !!!!!!*






*Wait til the info comes out on the " Freak ".......
This is what the Democrats are scared shitless of
coming out !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2019)

*Someone is STILL pressuring her to bury it.....or she might get " Buried "....

" Very, Very " recent statement.......!!!*


----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Nov 5, 2019)

*The ............................................ lead to the Clinton's.*


----------

